# How can I disable the router in a cable modem router?



## wackal (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi,

I've been having problems with the router portion of my cable modem router. I have a brand new router that I would like to use rather than the crappy router that is part of the cable modem.

The problem is that I'm not able to get online no matter how I set the settings. I have disabled DHCP in the cable modem router and am connecting this to the router thru the internet port of the router.

How can I completely disable the router in the cable modem so it acts just like a modem?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Make & model of the equipment?


----------



## wackal (Jun 14, 2011)

Its a ubee u10c022


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

And the how about the 2nd router? 

Here is the user guide for your modem, you can sift through that and see if there's other settings that you need to change. One that I saw was probably the IP address of the modem itself. http://www.ubeeinteractive.com/user-guides/OG_U10C022_EndUserGuide_Version_1.0_20090225.pdf

How is the second router configured? What IP addresses is it handing out?


----------



## wackal (Jun 14, 2011)

Believe me, I've been thru that manual about a thousand times but still no luck. Thats why I'm on here trying to get help from someone.

The second router is a Netgear wndr3700v2.

Like I said, I've tried disabling DHCP in the cable modem, set a static ip for both modem and router, and I set the gateway ip of the router to the ip of the cable modem, but I cant access the internet.


----------



## wackal (Jun 14, 2011)

I set the router with an ip of 192.168.9.1

The cable modem I set as 192.168.9.10

The router is handling DHCP, with a range starting at 192.168.9.100


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Please open the command prompt, run ipconfig /all and post the results here for one of the computers.


----------



## wackal (Jun 14, 2011)

i dont really want to post all my ip info, including the wan ip, etc...

Cant you just tell me what ip I should set the gateway to, etc...


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

If its working correctly the Wan IP won't be on the list. You should be getting a DHCP address from the second router, if you're getting a public IP address then something isn't hooked up correctly.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

the correct approach is to put the comcast router into bridge mode not mess with ip addressing or dhcp which is why this isn't working.


----------



## wackal (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks, but unfortunately my cable company wont give me the password to reach the page that lets you put it in bridge mode.

i'm trying to crack the login, but no luck so far


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

How did you disable DHCP in the Cable router if you can't get in it???


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Then have Comcast do it if they don't want you messing with it, if its their modem then they should have a way to manage it remotely.


----------

